# Oprah Winfrey - Show on Diva TV at 8pm - About Children from Sperm Donors



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

If you have Sky TV - there is a programme which started about 15 mins about the children of sperm donors.  I've missed the first 15 mins but it could be of interest to you.

Sima xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

No problem.  I only noticed it because I was flicking through with my remote.  For those who missed it they can find it on Diva +1 which is on Sky 277.  Unfortunately, the signal is not working too well on my tv so I think I might turn over.

The programme does raise some good arguments about open and anonymous sperm donors.  It is also interesting to hear why the men decided to become donors.


----------

